# Help!!...my Megatek Says "not For Human Use"



## YesToHair! (Dec 9, 2015)

Should i still use???  P


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 9, 2015)

Hasn't it always been made for horses?


----------



## lesedi (Dec 9, 2015)

Girl use it...


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 9, 2015)

This would be the very first time i would be using it @Foxglove, but i was under the impression that it was safe for humans also. Now if it's written in bold "NOT" i'm starting to question it's safety


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 9, 2015)

@lesedi lol have you used it before? No reactions/side effects?


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 9, 2015)

YesToHair! said:


> This would be the very first time i would be using it @Foxglove, but i was under the impression that it was safe for humans also. Now if it's written in bold "NOT" i'm starting to question it's safety



There are tons of threads from when it was the rage that list the pros and cons. Just search megatek


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 9, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> There are tons of threads from when it was the rage that list the pros and cons. Just search megatek


Will do, thanx


----------



## lesedi (Dec 9, 2015)

Yep I used it some years back; got good results with it! Just remember to up your moisture game


YesToHair! said:


> @lesedi lol have you used it before? No reactions/side effects?


----------



## YesToHair! (Dec 9, 2015)

lesedi said:


> Yep I used it some years back; got good results with it! Just remember to up your moisture game


Thank you will do just that!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 7, 2016)

Hell nah...don't use that. They telling you right there on the label not to.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2016)

From Eqyss website:

https://eqyss.com/frequently-asked-questions/

*Are the products organic or natural?*
EQyss Grooming Products use natural and botanical ingredients wherever possible.

*What other types of animals can you use your products on?*
EQyss Grooming Products are the finest quality available and safe to use on the following: *All mammals*, all birds, all reptiles.


I've used this product for years and get good results with it.  But you have to do what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2016)

Eqyss also owns Ovation Hair.  There they sell the same formula Megatek but marketed specifically towards people at a higher cost.

http://ovationhair.com/category-all.html


----------



## YesToHair! (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh ok.. that's a bit consoling!...Thank you for the links



mzteaze said:


> Eqyss also owns Ovation Hair.  There they sell the same formula Megatek but marketed specifically towards people at a higher cost.
> 
> http://ovationhair.com/category-all.html


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2016)

NP, they used to get a ton of calls/emails about their products.  There was an old PDF on the Eqyss website that answered all of those questions.  I'm sure I've posted it at least once in some of the old threads.  So definitely look at those threads.

From a purely manufacturing prospective (I used to work in the field), the only difference between products manufactured for humans and pets (drugs and cosmetics) are the labels on the containers.  Just my two cents


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 11, 2016)

What's the reason for putting "not for human use" on the bottle, if it's perfectly fine for humans to use? I don't understand them doing that. I mean, the ingredients don't look like anything beyond what you'd find in human products. But... I wouldn't use it. If I happen to be the only human user to grow hooves from using this product, I'm going to want to sue... But I won't be able to because it says right on the bottle that it's not intended for my homo-sapien ass.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> What's the reason for putting "not for human use" on the bottle, if it's perfectly fine for humans to use? I don't understand them doing that. I mean, the ingredients don't look like anything beyond what you'd find in human products. But... I wouldn't use it. If I happen to be the only human user to grow hooves from using this product, I'm going to want to sue... But I won't be able to because it says right on the bottle that it's not intended for my homo-sapien ass.



It's because of the FDA and their insane labeling requirements.  That's pretty much it.  

The company has for years openly, albeit under the radar, supported humans using it.  But they've always acknowledged the trepidation some folks have with the product simply because of the label.  That's the entire reason they spun off and started Ovation Hair.   They realized that folks loved the product and bought it from pet stores for personal use.  But, some objected.

* Insert Kayne shrug*. 

If you are truly worried, buy the Ovation Hair version.  I've used both.


----------

